# NEW TO RATS



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi there i am looking for a little help my 5 year old is wanting not 1 but 2 pet rats which im cool about we have got the cage and all the bits and bobs just missing the rats we have looked in our local pets at home and there will be some available in 2 weeks im just wondering if there is any type of breed to get as known my boy he will want to take them everywhere with him including bed lol also male or female or 1 and 1 im not sure of the breed in pets at home but they are pure white if that helps it the only kind there was and they were all female i looked about our other local pet shops and they had a couple but they were older and pets at home said better with young so they can get gel with him i hope some 1 can help with any of the above or anything else i might need to know thanks mark


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i have not had experience with different types of rats. The only rats i have owned were Dumbos. And from my experience are GREAT, very friendly, playful and cute!

I would watch out for pet store rats, sometimes they are not taken care of properly and have URI's or progressing myco.

If you didnt know already:

Pine and Cedar bedding is NO NO, the oil from the wood chips are highly toixc to the little fur balls.

I do not recommend aquariums as cages because of the solid walls, it intensifies the ammonia and not much circulation can happen.

I also dont reccomend pet store seed mixes as rat feed, its high in sugar and the rats pick at it and dont get overall nutrition. Lab blocks or homemade diets are great.

If the rats are not neutered, obviously dont get 1 female and 1 male. If you are getting one rat from one place and another rat from another place you need to do a quarintine and introductory steps for both rats.

There are alot of experienced rat people on this forum that can give you more information.


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

ok thanks for your reply


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, to start off with, I do want to caution that you will be taking care of the rats most of the time (a five-year old is bound to lose interest after a while). They can live an average of 2-3 years, but some live longer. So make sure you're willing to clean the cage, take them to the vet, make sure they're handled daily, make sure they're getting fed and watered, etc. I wouldn't let the baby sleep with them either, if he tosses and turns he could squish them.  Make sure he handles them carefully. They can get big and little hands might hurt them if he holds too tightly.

All pet rats, with the exception of African Soft Furred (Natal) Rats (which look nothing like the other rats and aren't quite tame half the time), are the exact same breed.

The white ones are probably just albinos (pink eyed whites or PEW), they're pretty commonly sold as pets. The different colors, different ears, different fur types are just like people that have red or black hair, they're still people. 

Ear set, color, fur type have no bearing on personality. Personality is hard to judge and it varies greatly. Try to pick a rat that seems used to people and friendly. In the best situation you'd get them from a breeder, not a pet store, so they'd have been handled from birth, making them much more hand-tame.

Between boys and girls there's a few differences to note:

Males tend to be more laid back, smell more, get bigger.
Females are more hyper, smell less (because they don't mark as much), and stay smaller.
All baby rats are hyper, male or female.

These are just generalizations. I have a small, hyper male and the typical big lazy male... I know of others with the squishy, laid back females.

I don't think the difference in smell is all that much, so that's probably not too big of an issue. Males are less likely to be pregnant if your pet store is less than careful with keeping them apart. Females can breed at 6 weeks and have up to 20 babies!

Get two rats. Rats do best with another rat as a friend. Humans are wonderful, but rats are social creatures and would like to be with someone 24/7 if possible. Same sex pairs (girl/girl or boy/boy are best, unless you want to end up with TONS of baby rats.) No matter what a pet store may tell you, boy rats do NOT always fight with each other or kill each other.

Make sure the cage is big enough. Many cages sold for 'rats' aren't big enough for one rat, let alone two. There's a cage calculator in the 'Rat Homes' Forum, in the stickies... It uses both metric and feet... make sure to pick the one you're using (I presume metric.  )

Wire cages with solid floors are best. Aquariums don't give enough ventilation and wire floors can hurt feet. Each rat will need a hiding place (either a igloo/storage container/etc or a hammock, bed area.) They'll likely end up sleeping together any way, but it can give them their own space.

No pine or cedar (or any softwood) bedding. Many people use fabric and litter box train them to (at least) poo in the box.

There's a great sticky in the Health Forum about diet.


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for that about a breeder how do u get to know where there are im in Dundee thanks


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

I am assuming your in the UK? Try http://www.nfrs.org/index.html you will have to send an email to their Enquiries Officer (Mel Goulder) at [email protected] for their list of breeders. If your not in the UK then I'd just google "Rat breeders in (your location)" and see what you find.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Dundee where? I googled "Dundee" and got a hit for New York, Oregon, Scotland, UK, Australia, Michigan, Illinois, etc...

This forum encompasses four main countries and various other people who speak English, you're going to have to be more specific... Also, how far are you willing to travel? If it was me, I'd drive up to... five or six hours for rats from a good breeder, but some people don't have that capability.


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes Dundee scotland uk


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

5 or 6 hours of driving would get him well out of Scotland and pretty much halfway down England 

Hi Mark, 

I got my 2 dumbo's from Pets at Home. They are pretty good there and keep them on recycled newspaper bedding, which you could do too. Its pretty cheap from Wilko and Tesco, and you will usually only need to change it once a week if you take out dirty bits every couple of days. Bear in mind that you will have to do it and not your son.
I used to use it but have since swapped to a couple of old towels because they are easier to clean in the washing machine.

I have had boys and girls, of my 2 current girls, one is speedy and the other is quite slow. You can never guarantee what yours will be like.

Id advise you to go to the store without your son when the rats are in and have a look at them. Make sure they look bright and alert and see if they are friendly. My 2 came from a really good breeder and they were very friendly in the store and not too scared or nervous (I picked Carrot and then Pea jumped on me). As you have a little kid, the less nervous the better! If you dont like what you see in the store, dont buy them. There are breeders around (search google) who can usually sell a much friendlier rat, and you can usually guarantee better health.

I feed mine with pets at home rat nuggets, mixed with rice crispies and dried pasta, plus they get bits of my food and fruit and veg. Make sure you dont give them too much fatty food, dairy or anything really hign in protein. You will need to be careful your son doesnt give them too many treats, and make sure his hands are clean when he plays with them because they can bite if he has food on his hands. Most rats won't bite unless they feel threatened, but be prepared for them to nip when they are babies until they get to know that it is bad.

Make sure you have a decent small animals vet in your area - not all vets are any good with rats (I have recently found this out to my cost!) as they are classed as exotic pets. One of mine has cost me Â£150 in the last 2 weeks and over Â£300 in the last year in vet bills - 2 operations and lots of sleepless nights!

You should definitly get 2 or more because they like friends, and it would be best if you had a room they can free range in for an hour or so every day. They love to eat electrical cables and priceless and expensive things, so bear that in mind too.

If you do go ahead and get some rats, keep us informed here. There is a lot of knowledge on here that petshop staff just dont have


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks alot i will keep you all updated


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to update you all we got two dumbos today both female the shop says 1 white 1 dark brown 8 weeks old not got names yet that the next step i will put a couple of pics on later


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Woohoo! I can't wait to see the little darlings!


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

just a quick question when should we start handling them pets and home said wait a week or so let them settle in


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

You can start handling them right away! Good Luck!


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, yeah, give them an hour or so to get to know their house and then start handling them. I find putting your hand in their cage and letting them come to you is a good way. Also food is your friend. Dont get funny with them if they accidentally nibble you, they will learn its bad if you make a high pitched squeek at them


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi well pepa and smoogy are great but just 1 thing are they playing or fighting they seem to pin each other down and u here the odd squeak i think they are playing but then when the squeaking starts im not so sure thanks also how do i post pictures tryed but doesnt seem to be working


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

It depends. They will usually wrestle and play fight, just watch them to make sure no blood is drawn.

Did you get girls or boys? My girls STILL play fight and Pea pulls out tufts of Carrots fur sometimes, but they are mostly really nice to each other. Boys can get a little more aggressive when they get older and start working out the hierarchy but chances are they are just playing.

Make sure they have lots of things to entertain them

Not sure about the photos. I have the option when I post, but it may be because you are new and need to have a few posts before you are allowed to post pics.


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks the shop said girls maybe a silly question but how do u tell


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

mark said:


> Thanks the shop said girls maybe a silly question but how do u tell


Boys have rather.... noticeable attributes.

Jack will demonstrate...


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yep, you will know if they are boys, as that pic, boys have an extra inch or so of 'manlyness' to show them apart from girls


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I should add that you check NOW to be sure you don't end up with 15 or so baby rats


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

I have had alook and they both look the same but couldnt say if male or female they look like the picture above but to be honest im not that sure


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

If you can get a picture, someone here will be able to tell you.


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

i will try if they will stay still keep trying to run away lol


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah its tricky, especially with babies.


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

ok think i got them i will put them on comp but still have a problem dont know how to post


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

You can upload your photos to Flickr.com or photobucket.com (there are others but thats the 2 I know) and then link them to your post.

Or, click browse where it says download imageshack toolbar under the message when you are replying. I have never done it this way


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

My non professional opinion is that the white one is a girl and I THINK the brown one is but I cant quite tell. The white one looks a little round in that first pic of her but not so much in the second.

The brown one looks like my Pea when she was a baby! So cute


----------



## mark (Apr 3, 2008)

ok thanks again


----------

